# Abbreviations



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

I think that something should post up all the abbreviations for all the names of snakes and stuff. Sometimes I aint got a clue what someones talking about because they have an abbreviation that I dont know!
e.g BCI = ?

Just a suggestion 
Brad


----------



## coo_kie (Nov 29, 2007)

I think thats a great idea! Also just normal chat ones like

LOL - Laugh out Loud/Lots of Love
OP - original poster
IMO - In my opinion
IMHO - In my honest opinion
RAFL - Roll around floor laughing

Theres some I've had no idea about


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

brb - brazillian rainbow boa
crb - columbian rainbow boa
gtp - green tree python
atb - amazon tree boa
bci - common boa 
bcc - red tail boa 
ccp - coastal carpet python 
jcp - jungle carpet python 
ijcp - irian jaya carpet python
BD - bearded dragon
CWD - chinese water dragon 
AWD - australian water dragon

tbh - to be honest 

thats all i can think of at the moment, theres lots more just cant think


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

go onto the snake forum - a sticky up on there is all the abbreviations


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/99102-want-know-what-acronyms.html


----------

